# Need advice as im moving to malasyia



## dharsini (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi,

Im from India Chennai, Im moving to Malaysia Penang for long term, im would like to take my spouse and kid along with me in dependant visa.

1.Can someone suggest is it advice able to take them along with me.
2.How about the schools in Malaysia Penang? 
3.Is dependent has to compulsory stay with me for long time? Can they come back to india after one visit and continue there schooling and job in india.

Please clarify as it is more important to proceed further.


----------

